
Headphone Jacks Are the New Floppy Drives - aaronbrethorst
http://daringfireball.net/2016/06/headphone_jacks_are_the_new_floppy_drives
======
angersock
Perhaps it's just my reading, but this seems like Gruber is really struggling
with the cognitive dissonance of "The headphone jack replacement is obviously
not a great idea" and "I must shill and worship Apple at all costs".

